# Sticky  How to change a Seatime bezel ?



## Guest

To change the bezel it is easy if you have a "watchmaker" knife.
Try to tackle in the right way at the crown position.
Please be carefuly not to lever at the crown- you should lever between case and bezel - under the bezel.

To put the new bezel on the watch you only should take care about the springs inside the bezel- their are two springs.

The first one is fixed in the bezel - it is to hold the bezel on the watch.

The second one is loose and you should put in the right position - their are two small "noses" - also the bezel have to small "millings" to put in the noses of the spring.

And than turn and push the bezel on the watch - maybe this needs a little bit time and practicing - but you can´t destroy something.

I think some watchcollectors are already able to do this - after some practice.

I hope you will try and fix it !

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Jay

Mike, Is the process the same for a prodiver? Thanks, Jay


----------



## Peter Atwood

I ordered a second bezel for my Prodiver recently. Sat on it for a few days before attempting the change. Finally screwed up my courage this morning though. 

I was surprised at how easily the bezel popped off once you got watchmaker's knife wedged in there. The bezel is on there tight but it was not hard at all to pop it off.

The flat spring fits perfectly into the channel on the back of the bezel once you line up the two little tabs or "noses" as Jorg calls them. Of course in my first attempts I ignored that :-D but once I fitted the flat spring properly into place the bezel sat down nicely on the watch. 

Now came the hard part. I would push one side of the bezel down and then the other refused to pop into place. Jorg describes the two noses as being the key points for engagement but I couldn't seem to get it to work. I kept at it though and after a few minutes of trying to keep the inner spring stuffed in place and trying to keep the noses area in alignment I finally popped the new bezel on. I discovered that if you are pushing really hard it doesn't do it. There is some mysterious little sweet spot in there that when reached, allows you to fairly easily pop the new bezel down. It takes a firm pressure but not anything that gives you white knuckles. 

Ironically I think I like the original bezel better. This is the all black and while matching the hands nicely it does look a little sterile. So I may opt to go back to the first bezel which was the brushed steel with the black countdown range. But for now I will keep it as it is. I think the next bezel change will be a little easier!


----------



## Tragic

Congrats Peter!
I'd like to try diff bezels for my Seatime but I'm sure I'd muck it up.


----------



## NSG1Tausend

I know eh Peter:think: , cool I do it all the time, :-! I have the regular bezel and added the plain SS one for different looks.B-) 
Thanks


Peter Atwood said:


> I ordered a second bezel for my Prodiver recently. Sat on it for a few days before attempting the change. Finally screwed up my courage this morning though.
> 
> I was surprised at how easily the bezel popped off once you got watchmaker's knife wedged in there. The bezel is on there tight but it was not hard at all to pop it off.
> 
> The flat spring fits perfectly into the channel on the back of the bezel once you line up the two little tabs or "noses" as Jorg calls them. Of course in my first attempts I ignored that :-D but once I fitted the flat spring properly into place the bezel sat down nicely on the watch.
> 
> Now came the hard part. I would push one side of the bezel down and then the other refused to pop into place. Jorg describes the two noses as being the key points for engagement but I couldn't seem to get it to work. I kept at it though and after a few minutes of trying to keep the inner spring stuffed in place and trying to keep the noses area in alignment I finally popped the new bezel on. I discovered that if you are pushing really hard it doesn't do it. There is some mysterious little sweet spot in there that when reached, allows you to fairly easily pop the new bezel down. It takes a firm pressure but not anything that gives you white knuckles.
> 
> Ironically I think I like the original bezel better. This is the all black and while matching the hands nicely it does look a little sterile. So I may opt to go back to the first bezel which was the brushed steel with the black countdown range. But for now I will keep it as it is. I think the next bezel change will be a little easier!


----------



## Dave E

Wow, that was much easier than I thought it would be!

Right, now time to pick up a red bezel to go with mine...


----------



## Lemper

It's really easy once you get the hang of it!


----------



## schmoll77

thanks! I also just managed to change my bezel!


----------



## atxdivebezel

Any chance someone could make a video for us visual learners...?


----------



## caput

Siehe unter diesem Lien


----------

